# redundant - then employer takes on new employee



## aoc (29 Nov 2013)

Girl made redundant couple of months ago - now it seems her employer is going to take someone on in her position .... she was made redundant as not enough work, surely this is wrong?
- can er take on someone new so soon? is there a period of time after which is wouldnt be considered unfair dismissal?
I personally think he made her redundant as her salary was 'too high' and he cold emoloy someone cheaper....


----------



## elcato (29 Nov 2013)

You are probably right but proving that the jobs are exactly the same is the problem. Also he could be taking on someone part-time. My first call would be to my local Labour TD as it is probably a job-bridge type scheme where the employer is getting a break for employing someone new. How do you know for certain that he is employing someone else though ?


----------



## coolhandluke (29 Nov 2013)

This is the fg/lab jobs strategy for ordinary people, there won't be a decent paid job left in the country by the time they are finished, doesn't apply to high end jobs of course where "insiders only" rules still apply.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Nov 2013)

Perhaps this should be mentioned to SW nest time you are signing for your JSB instead of being in your job


----------



## aoc (2 Dec 2013)

elcato - if he was to take on someone part time - why wouldnt they have offered her short time???

totally agree - whilst jobbridge is a great idea in theory employers are def exploiting this at times and getting highly qualified people.. well for nothing.......v frustrating!


----------

